# Credit card in France and Spain



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking for a credit card that does not charge for hole in wall withdrawals


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Halifax Clarity :!:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

We have used a pre-loaded Post Office card during our last couple of jaunts into France and Spain. You only get charged what you spend as there are no handling charges because you have already loaded the card and only spend what you have on it. If you catch the rate right you can get a better exchange rate than you would with the bank at a cash-point. Not everywhere takes this type of card but we used it predominantly at supermarkets and petrol stations without any problems.


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

We take post office card for cash, as you can pre load it and use as a debit card. No Charges for use.

Then we take a Halifax Clarity for a credit card. Again no charges.

We also ensure we each take a different credit card and Debit card as on our non Motorhome travels we have had a purse stolen with both joint credit and debit cards in. This meant that my cards were useless and we had no money! Luckily we were in the airport ready to go home but it was a lesson hard learnt.

Enjoy your holiday


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The Halifax Clarity does charge for ATM withdrawls You pay interest on any cash withdrawls. Where it wins hands down on anything else is purchasing good. As long as you pay it off each month (I pay mine automatically by DD) you pay no interest but you do pay for withdrawls. Answer? Use it for every purhase no matter how small. The rate is about the best you will get and if you do need to draw cash, draw in as near the payment date as possible as you will pay less interest. Its not much though anyway.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes it does charge interest but it is not a big charge if you pay in full by D/D 
Cost of £100 worth of/	Spending / Cash withdrawals	Total
Worldwide / £0	/ approx £1/month	£1

So if if you take out £100 a full month before your payment date it will cost you just £1, and in my experience the exchange rate is always very good


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Why not use a Caxton card?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A pre-loaded cash card which works just as a credit card does. The advantage is that you can top up when the rate is favourable.

http://www.caxtonfx.com/currency-cards/

Alan.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Nationwide new flex plus account offers free world wide travel insurance, free ATM withdrawals world wide and 3% interest on balances up to £2500. It costs £10 a month. Even with additional premiums for length of trips and pre existing conditions we find the insurance to be very good value. We were very disappointed when Nationwide stopped free ATM withdrawals on our old flex account and have been using Caxton in the interim. Very pleased with what the new account provides. I think they must have lost a lot of custom and are trying to win people back.


----------



## Gilroy (Oct 4, 2007)

*Caxton Card*

We have used Caxton Cards too but card was recently 'upgraded' by Caxton, it's now Visa and not MasterCard and since then we found it unreliable ie being declined even though there was money on it. Eventually we just used it for cash withdrawals fom ATM for which there is no charge.
Complained to Caxton, lad at call centre unhelpful, so looking elsewhere.
We've written to Caxton to say at present their card is of limited value as we can't rely on it being accepted and we await their reply.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We use our Caxton card a fair bit and haven't encountered a refusal. I wonder how many others have had the same problems as you? 

I will start another thread asking. I think it's important to know, Alan.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Caxton Card*



Gilroy said:


> We have used Caxton Cards too but card was recently 'upgraded' by Caxton, it's now Visa and not MasterCard and since then we found it unreliable ie being declined even though there was money on it. Eventually we just used it for cash withdrawals fom ATM for which there is no charge.
> Complained to Caxton, lad at call centre unhelpful, so looking elsewhere.
> We've written to Caxton to say at present their card is of limited value as we can't rely on it being accepted and we await their reply.


An alternative
http://www.fairfx.com/

We use both.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Regarding the pre-load Post Office card. If you dont spend all the funds on the card can you get a refund on return to UK?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Halifax Clarity for us, both for purchases and ATM. The ATM rate is good, the interest is low but I always pay off any cash withdrawal soon after, online, so the charges are pennies.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

credit cards charge interest from the time of withdrawal - none are free for cash withdrawals, but as stated it is possible to pay up front to reduce the interest. Prepaid debit cards like caxton do not. 

I've used my Caxton across France & in Spain for the tast 3+ weeks with no problem. It's easy to load up when the rate is best. 

And you can "cash in" the euros but it will cost! I tend to leave a few euros in the account & have some ready for next time 8)


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

I use Halifax Clarity and to it up with about £500 credit in advance for when I need a cash withdrawal.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Santander Zero account for 'charge-free' cash, Santander Zero credit card for 'cherge-free' credit purchases. I'm surprised no=one else ever mentions these?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Don't think the zero card is available for new customers


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

For anyone in a position to switch banks or open another account and satisfy the conditions, which are not too difficult. ie make I think 5 transactions a month in or out of the account, consider the N&P. We changed to them when Nationwide started to charge for withdrawing cash abroad. We get the best rate on the day fee free and use a Post Office credit card for some spending. Tesco Credit Card when in UK to get vouchers for tunnel. I believe the New Metro Bank are also good for fee free cash at ATM's.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

For our trip to Morocco I used Caxton and Nationwide flexaccount. The Nationwide card was very slightly better value when all charges and exchange costs had been factored in and it was more reliable. Caxton often did not work in Morocco in the more out of the way places.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cards*

Hi

Our primary card for overseas is the fee free debit card from the N and P building society. Backed up with a Clarity and a last resort, a Caxton.

The rates on the first two seem better - we did a comparison of the cards we use last year.

Martin Lewis's site also has quite a bit about fee free credit and debit cards.

We try to avoid the Caxton now - they get our money up front and we get no interest! However, if the rate his 1.35 tomorrow, I would load it with a few. It costs nothing to have, so useful in that sense. We have had a few refusals wih Caxton though, whilst the other two have worked like a dream.

Russell


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russell

blimey - at 1.35 I'd fill my boots! Current Caxton rate is €1.151/ £ :wink:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

We use a mix of Post Office proper credit card which seems to be a good deal for commission and fee free purchases.

We also use a preloaded euro card from Mytravelcash for back up and fee free ATM withdrawals.

The UK debit card is available and can withdraw euros at own bank network free of commission, And of course cash in case of refusals.

We also carry expired cards (of banks we no longer use) so that we can deposit a card at a fuel stop while fueling and then pay with a valid one, (to avoid card cloning whilst away fueling). We keep the expired cards and dud receipts and a few euros in a decoy wallet in case of mugging/break in. (good tip from someone on this site).

Some one asked if you can recoup unused credit on a preloaded post office card. The answer is yes but there is a fee of around €7.

Davy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Boots*

I filled my boots at 1.30 with cash - on an aircraft. The lass sat next to me was buying off the trolley - the stewardess said the rate was 1.67 paying in Euro. The lass got her money out and I said, oh give me those at 1.30. So I bought hers, her mates and a load more besides! There's everyone a winner except Thomson Airways!

Russell


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Abit off topic but in Algarve and called to get some stuff at Lidl who declined my Spanish debit card saying "Sorry, only Portugese cards".
I know Lidl have the usual German phobia of bank cards but I have not had this before...!

Patrick


----------

